# What to do?



## squeeky (Jun 22, 2012)

Husband still left to see old x wife. We have been married 20years and have a 9 year old daughter. He said he had to viist her no matter what happened to our relationship. I asked him if it was fair he would go and be with her for a week and then expect me to greet him with open arms? 
I know he is going through a lot right now since he just retired and had a lot of time on his hands. instread of working on our family he reached out to an old connection. That really hurt and my world has fallen apart. I am at a loss, i feel so numb and can not believe he wants to give up all we have? 

what to do?


----------



## ItMatters (Jun 6, 2012)

Go read the threads on the infidelity thread. 

Talk to a lawyer (free consultation) to figure out legal options to you and go from there.

Good luck.


----------

